# 1940 Ford DeLuxe



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

AMT kit, Testors Enamel .........


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job - that color goes well with it


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it captures the 1940s quite well. nice clean build


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful... Love seeing a stock version!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice... just picked up the same kit today. I had built one a few years back and it was a nice (if not a bit rough) old kit.


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Perfect !!!


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a great build on the 40 Ford.


----------

